# Massey Ferguson 231 Won't start



## Kennesaw578serve (Sep 27, 2021)

This tractor had been running perfectly until I turned it off for lunch. Then it turned over once and then never again. I already checked to battery and everything is in its place. Any ideas?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

First thing is to remove the battery leads and clean the inside of the leads and battery poles, clean where the positive lead connects to the solenoid, remove and clean the earth connection on the lead and the tractor chassis where the lead bolts to. 

The next step will be to check the starter solenoid if the first suggestion doesn't fix your problem.

So keep asking until we fix the problem.


----------



## Billy B (12 mo ago)

Good evening, I know this is an old post (4 months) but it's the closet one to my issue...I have a 84 MF 230, w/3CLY Perkins, I started the tractor, unhooked a straight blade, moved a few yards, hooked up my auger, I left if running while I hooked up the auger. Backed it up to my shop to make sure the auger had proper gear oil, I shut the tractor off. Topped off the oil, jumped on and turned the switch it cranked, something in the dash caused some smoke so I turned the two position switch back to the off position and raised the batter cover but didn't see any obvious issue. I turned the switch again the solenoid chattered a bit and now nothing. I pulled out my manual but the wiring is so old that it's hard to determine most of the wire colors, I've traced the wiring and do not see anything obvious. I did note in the wiring diagram that it indicated that there was fused links but I can't find any fuses...this has me concerned. Any pointers would be nice, battery strong, but I'm getting no power to the solenoid. Thanks in advance.

Billy

Texas.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Billy, welcome to the forum, the first thing to do is to clean both battery connections and battery poles, then clean the battery earth cable to the tractor chassis, also remove the battery cable from the main connection on the solenoid and clean this area also.

If there is still no power to the solenoid, connect a set of jumper cables to the battery, from battery positive to main battery connection on the solenoid, try and start, if no start, leave the positive jumper connected, connect the negative cable from battery negative to a good earth point on the starter and try to start, this will show if the battery cables are ok.

The chattering of the solenoid suggests dirty or failing battery cables, or the possibility of the solenoid failing, which can be checked next.


----------



## Billy B (12 mo ago)

FredM said:


> G'day Billy, welcome to the forum, the first thing to do is to clean both battery connections and battery poles, then clean the battery earth cable to the tractor chassis, also remove the battery cable from the main connection on the solenoid and clean this area also.
> 
> If there is still no power to the solenoid, connect a set of jumper cables to the battery, from battery positive to main battery connection on the solenoid, try and start, if no start, leave the positive jumper connected, connect the negative cable from battery negative to a good earth point on the starter and try to start, this will show if the battery cables are ok.
> 
> The chattering of the solenoid suggests dirty or failing battery cables, or the possibility of the solenoid failing, which can be checked next.


FredM, Thanks for the response, you were correct, it was a battery cable issue...I honestly didn't imagine that the positive cable could cause such an issue...Monday evening I was going to pull the tractor up to my shop to work on it and decided to try and start it again before I went through the trouble of dragging it around with my truck.

I turned the key and got a slight click from the solenoid and a sizzle under the battery cover, I lifted the cover and the sizzle/spark was coming from the positive battery cable. Although tight I was able to forcefully move the connection and the tractor started right up...I'm going to check all of the connections as you recommend and clean them. 

Thanks again for your response.


----------



## Josh LP. (10 mo ago)

My tractor is having a lot of the same issue. The starter and solenoid have been replaced, the battery is good, but I only get a click and a few Sparks from my positive line. And when I try to jump it, it just does the chattering. That's the indication that the line needs to be changed correct?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Go to harbor freight or your local auto parts store and buy yourself a battery terminal and clamp cleaner and remove the battery clamps and use it on the inside of the clamps and on the outside of the battery posts until nice and shiny and reinstall the clamps and tighten them securely and coat both with dielectric grease. Battery terminal cleaners are less than 5 bucks and a good tool to have in your toolbox.


----------

